# Propane Tank Cover Latches!! Aghhhhhhh



## dominer

Believe it or not, something as simple as the little rubber black latches that hold down the propane tank cover on the fron of my 23RS... Would you believe that I cant find them ANYWHERE!! Surely, _and I dont mean to call everyone Shirley_.. he he, But Surely somebody else has had these dry rot on them as well and has had to replace them. My question is, if this has happend to you where did you get them !!! Thanks in advance


----------



## jasonrebecca

I would look at a Jeep supply store.
The latches that hold the Wrangler/CJ hoods down are very similar, but are metal or plastic and wouldn't dry rot.










These are Stainless and are $13 a pair from JC Whitney.


----------



## dominer

jasonrebecca said:


> I would look at a Jeep supply store.
> The latches that hold the Wrangler/CJ hoods down are very similar, but are metal or plastic and wouldn't dry rot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Stainless and are $13 a pair from JC Whitney.


Those are much too big


----------



## dominer

Thanks but those are much too big.... these are only about 3" long or so maybe 4" streched out


----------



## NobleEagle

Try These​


----------



## jasonrebecca

to NobleEagle


----------



## 4ME

jasonrebecca said:


> to NobleEagle


X2 
mine were shot after 6 mo.


----------



## Thor

I bought several spares from a local automotive supplier. I also found by only going to the 1st step that they last alot longer.

Thor


----------



## Ghosty

I usually wait to the OUTBACKER rally to make up any shortages ... LOL -- just kidding guys...


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

dominer said:


> Believe it or not, something as simple as the little rubber black latches that hold down the propane tank cover on the fron of my 23RS... Would you believe that I cant find them ANYWHERE!! Surely, _and I dont mean to call everyone Shirley_.. he he, But Surely somebody else has had these dry rot on them as well and has had to replace them. My question is, if this has happend to you where did you get them !!! Thanks in advance


dominer- I was wonding the same thing. Now I know where to get them when they break (Alaska cold temps) or dry rot. Great post.


----------



## Dutchy

I picked up 4 new ones at my Outback dealer, they had lots in stock. I required them for my new one piece propane cover I purchased last fall. I thonk I paid about $4.95 CDN a piece for the hold downs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Only pull them down enough to fit the first part under the latch. I have a 04' Outback and mine are not showing ANY signs of problems.


----------



## Fanatical1

Oregon_Camper said:


> Only pull them down enough to fit the first part under the latch. I have a 04' Outback and mine are not showing ANY signs of problems.


After breaking two of them, I also only pull them down to the T handle when latching mine which
does not stretch them as far. I used a hammer to gently tap the steel latches bending them
slightly so I had a snug fit to the rubber strap.

I bought my replacements from Lakeshore RV. They can mail them to you.


----------



## Scoutr2

Oregon_Camper said:


> Only pull them down enough to fit the first part under the latch. I have a 04' Outback and mine are not showing ANY signs of problems.


X2. I had two break within a few months after buying our 29BHS brand new. I called the dealer, and they told me not to pull them all the way down to where the little ball acts as the latch, but rather, just far enough down so that the T-handle catches the bottom clasp (Even though they had them pulled all the way down when they delivered the trailer.) They then mailed me four new ones - free of charge - so I could replace the bad ones and have a couple for spares. Guess they don't have much faith in them, either.

I also added a strip of heavy-duty industrial type Velcro (self stick backing, from Lowe's) to the top of the frame rail and the bottom of the propane cover. (Meke sure you clean both surfaces well with rubbing alcohol, to remove all oils, dirt, etc., to be sure the Velcro bonds well and stays put.) Let me tell ya, the cover is rock-solid with the Velcro and the latches are never strained by the cover moving. I haven't needed the spare latches yet, since I installed the Velcro over a year ago. And that includes a trip to Florida and back (from Illinois) last summer.

Hope this idea helps you out.

Mike


----------



## ember

dominer said:


> I would look at a Jeep supply store.
> The latches that hold the Wrangler/CJ hoods down are very similar, but are metal or plastic and wouldn't dry rot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Stainless and are $13 a pair from JC Whitney.


Those are much too big
[/quote]

BUMMER!! DH would have loved to add some "bling to the OB!!


----------



## jolarsen

I spray mine with ProtectAll everytime I polish my camper which is about 4 times a year, Works good for me...


----------



## mswalt

Gosh, what's a propane cover?









I know what y'all mean.....my latches on the 26RS broke a few months after getting it. Replaced it with one from the dealer and then only used teh first "notch". Never had another probloem with it.

Mark


----------



## ranier1315

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...970_48481_48481

I found these at northern tool. They are a perfect match for the factory ones. Hope this helps.


----------



## NobleEagle

NobleEagle said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...970_48481_48481
> 
> I found these at northern tool. They are a perfect match for the factory ones. Hope this helps.


??????


----------



## Tyvekcat

NobleEagle said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...970_48481_48481
> 
> I found these at northern tool. They are a perfect match for the factory ones. Hope this helps.


??????
[/quote]

What Noble Eagle said !









They even lowered the price. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...970_48481_48481
Git-R-Done


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mswalt said:


> Gosh, what's a propane cover?


Hey now...


----------



## FZ1dave

Just so happens I needed two of these, thanks for the Northern link NE!


----------



## ranier1315

NobleEagle said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...970_48481_48481
> 
> I found these at northern tool. They are a perfect match for the factory ones. Hope this helps.


??????
[/quote]








guess that's what I get for not reading the whole post.







Anyway glad someone posted the link. They are cheap and easy to find.

Now if I can just find a new cover for cheap I would be happy







The funny thing is the camping world parts dude told me the new cover would only cost $68.00 but the shipping would probably be $150.00 cause they have to crate the thing and ship it by freight.


----------



## Fanatical1

The same company that makes our 2 1/2" "hood latch" also sells others that are much more heavy duty. I don't think these
will break very easily, but would require drilling a couple of holes to install.

Hood Latches


----------



## raynardo

Thanks for the Northern Tool link. I just ordered two to keep on hand "just in case." My trailer will be two years old (for me - it's over two when you consider how long it was on the dealer's lot), and the latches have not been a problem (yet).


----------



## actsholy44

You guys are to cool bought some too just in case


----------



## Chabbie1

thanks! Just ordered ours!


----------



## slik4x4

i am really trying rto figure out a way to make the jeep ones work ,lol

sam


----------



## grasshopper

You guys are awesome! Thanks for the Northern Tool latch site. That and the whole "replace the high wattage interior light" thing really saved my tail!



NobleEagle said:


> Try These​


----------



## Campforthenight

Im from GA, Duct tape works great.


----------



## happycamper

Yes, thanks for the link!

I, however, bought too many. I guess "2 pc. set" means 2 entire latches not 2 parts per latch








Also, any suggestions on how to "stretch" them so they fit the existing clip?

JIm


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Ghosty said:


> I usually wait to the OUTBACKER rally to make up any shortages ... LOL -- just kidding guys...


~rofl~

-CC


----------



## campfirenut

WOW, thanks for the link, will be needing a couple just for spares. Nothing wrong with mine now but ya never know when the gremlins will strike.


----------



## ColoradoChip

They're just not very stretchy, are they? I just pull REALLY hard! I'll have to remember to not ever ask the DW to put the propane cover back on.


----------

